# Kann man an diesem Boot ein Echolot verwendet?



## moefoe (24. März 2021)

Hallo Leute,

ich werde diesen Sommer, sofern Corona das erlaubt, mit zwei Kumpels vor der Nordküste Mallorcas etwas umherkreuzen und dabei angeln, und zwar mit diesem Boot:









						Llaut Menorquín Capeador 36 - Llauts.com
					

Magnificent Llaquin Menorquin 7,5 Meter lang, mit einem einzigen Motor an Bord 70hs Mercedes-Solé.Klassisches Boot, um die Landschaft auf ruhige Art zu genießen.




					www.llauts.com
				




Jetzt habe ich herausgefunden, dass man Echolote gut mieten kann. Ich bin diesbezüglich leider absoluter Neuling und wollte mal die Community fragen, ob der Einsatz an o.g. Boot möglich ist? Es gibt ja keinen Rückspiegel, und die Wasseroberfläche ist von der Reling relativ weit entfernt.

Vielen Dank!
moe


----------



## rhinefisher (24. März 2021)

Für das Geld kann man aber auch ne richtige Yacht mieten.. .
Ansonsten musst Du halt was basteln - Besenstiel geht immer...


----------



## Taxidermist (24. März 2021)

Das wird nur mit einer Echolotstange gehen.
Diese kann irgendwo an der Reling befestigt werden, also entweder im Heckbereich, oder auch irgendwo mittig seitlich.
Das Problem wird die Länge dieser Stange sein, die käuflichen werden dazu sicher alle zu kurz sein, wegen der doch hohen Bordwand dieser Menorquin.
Also eventuell mit einem Eigenbau improvisieren und dabei eine gewisse Stabilität beachten, bei höherem Tempo kommt da nämlich ganz schön Druck drauf.
Die Befestigung an der Reling mit Schraubzwingen dringend unterfüttern, abpolstern, sonst ist die Kaution futsch, das hinterlässt nämlich sonst Spuren an der Reling!
Aber davon ab, wird dieses Boot bestimmt ein einfaches Echolot haben?

Jürgen


----------



## moefoe (24. März 2021)

Ne richtige Yacht mit Schlafmöglichkeit geht ab 900,- am Tag los und da kannste noch mal die Hälfte an Sprit draufschlagen... hätte auch Lust auf 450 PS aber solange ich nicht im Lotto gewinne bleibts bei dem Kübel da oben


----------



## Taxidermist (24. März 2021)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Für das Geld kann man aber auch ne richtige Yacht mieten.. .


Äh, das ist eine "richtige" Yacht!
Diese traditionellen Boote sind perfekt für das Revier, schließlich wurden sie ursprünglich dafür gebaut dort zu Fischen, nun eben auf Touristen.
Ich finde es es jedenfalls toll, hat deutlich mehr Charme als die üblichen Plastikschüsseln! 

Jürgen


----------



## moefoe (24. März 2021)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Das wird nur mit einer Echolotstange gehen.
> Diese kann irgendwo an der Reling befestigt werden, also entweder im Heckbereich, oder auch irgendwo mittig seitlich.
> Das Problem wird die Länge dieser Stange sein, die käuflichen werden dazu sicher alle zu kurz sein, wegen der doch hohen Bordwand dieser Menorquin.
> Also eventuell mit einem Eigenbau improvisieren und dabei eine gewisse Stabilität beachten, bei höherem Tempo kommt da nämlich ganz schön Druck drauf.
> ...


Vielen Dank für die ausführliche Antwort. Sowas hab ich schon befürchtet, ich glaube zum ausgiebigen basteln wird vor Ort die Zeit fehlen.
Leider ist dieses zugegebenermaßen recht einfache Boot nicht mit Echo ausgestattet. Ist das einzige Teil das ich gefunden habe auf dem man ein paar Tage schlafen kann ohne das Budget zu sprengen...


----------



## Taxidermist (24. März 2021)

moefoe schrieb:


> Sowas hab ich schon befürchtet, ich glaube zum ausgiebigen basteln wird vor Ort die Zeit fehlen.


Na ja, basteln musst du schon zu Hause!

Vielleicht wäre auch eine Saugnapfhalterung möglich?





Jürgen


----------



## moefoe (24. März 2021)

An Saugnapf hab ich auch schon gedacht. Ich frage mal bei den Vermietern an was die so dazu sagen. Danke für deine Hilfe!
Ansonsten wird halt wild ins blaue geschleppt. Wir wollen ja auch ein paar Seemeilen machen bis Sóller und zurück.


----------



## smithie (24. März 2021)

Saugnapf ist ne gute Idee, an dem Teil, wo die Leiter befestigt ist.

An der genannten Stelle könnte man ein Brett, Holzlatte o.ä. senkrecht anbringen (Schraubzwinge), wo unten eine normale Halterung zur Festmontage für den Geber dran ist. Problem ggf.: Druck beim Fahren...


----------



## moefoe (24. März 2021)

Wenn der Saugnapf versagt, hängt der Geber dann am Kabel sicher?
Ich schätze mal der Geber muss nicht nur streng senkrecht nach unten zeigen, sondern muss auch "axial" korrekt ausgerichtet sein? Also es gibt ein links und ein rechts?


----------



## rhinefisher (24. März 2021)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Äh, das ist eine "richtige" Yacht!


Aber bloß theoretisch - das Ding ist ja nackt und für das Geld auch zu klein, für ne 36er wäre der Preis angemessen, aber nicht für ne 25er.. .
Diesen Bootstyp habe ich selbst schon mehmals benutzt und gebe dir grundsätzlich Recht - sehr schön und praktisch.. .


----------



## smithie (24. März 2021)

moefoe schrieb:


> Wenn der Saugnapf versagt, hängt der Geber dann am Kabel sicher?
> Ich schätze mal der Geber muss nicht nur streng senkrecht nach unten zeigen, sondern muss auch "axial" korrekt ausgerichtet sein? Also es gibt ein links und ein rechts?


ich würde eine Schnur dran machen und den Zug nicht auf das Kabel geben!

@Geber: ja, es gibt links und rechts.


----------



## moefoe (24. März 2021)

smithie schrieb:


> ich würde eine Schnur dran machen und den Zug nicht auf das Kabel geben!
> 
> @Geber: ja, es gibt links und rechts.


Danke!



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Aber bloß theoretisch - das Ding ist ja nackt und für das Geld auch zu klein, für ne 36er wäre der Preis angemessen, aber nicht für ne 25er.. .
> Diesen Bootstyp habe ich selbst schon mehmals benutzt und gebe dir grundsätzlich Recht - sehr schön und praktisch.. .


ist das nicht ne 36er?


----------



## rhinefisher (24. März 2021)

Ne 36er wäre knappe 11 Meter - die hat wohl nur 7,5 Meter.
Vielleicht stimmt auch die Beschreibung nicht - für ne 36er wäre der Preis durchaus OK.
Aber das ist bloß mein persöhnliches Empfinden - wenn man wohlhabend ist, mag man das ganz anders sehen.. .


----------



## moefoe (24. März 2021)

Für Capeador 36 steht ja überall knapp 8 Meter Länge... naja kuschelig wird's auf jeden Fall.
Wenn du dich mit dem Bootstyp auskennst, seh ich das richtig dass da ein versenkbarer Tisch auf dem Achterdeck ist?


----------



## Dorschbremse (24. März 2021)

Kein geklinkerter Rumpf = Saugnapf in Verbindung mit Kukident Haftcreme funzt... Alter Trick von Norwegen- Mietbootfahrern

Nu liegts bloß noch an der Länge des Geberkabels


----------



## rhinefisher (24. März 2021)

moefoe schrieb:


> Wenn du dich mit dem Bootstyp auskennst,



Ich kenne den Typ - nicht das Model..


----------



## moefoe (24. März 2021)

Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Kein geklinkerter Rumpf = Saugnapf in Verbindung mit Kukident Haftcreme funzt... Alter Trick von Norwegen- Mietbootfahrern
> 
> Nu liegts bloß noch an der Länge des Geberkabels


Guter Tip. Ich denke mal das sinnvollste wäre es mit Saugnapf wie hier im Bild markiert.


----------



## moefoe (24. März 2021)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Ich kenne den Typ - nicht das Model..


----------



## trollmänchen (25. März 2021)

Moinsen moe
Ich gehe davon aus das ihr ein Echolot für Tiefenstrukturen  und Fischsicheln benutzen wollt.
Bei dem Vorschlag den Geber hinten anzubringen kannst du das Geld gleich im Gulli versenken.
(Störungen durch Kavitation = keine Sauberen Signalanzeigen)
1) Die Schiffsschraube  ist direkt vor dem Geber.
2) Da es ein Innen Border mit Seewasserkühlung ist wird das Wasser direkt vor den Geber gepumpt.
Wenn dann würde ich den Geber vom Echolot  Mittschiff und tief genug damit falls ihr auf der gegenüberliegenden Seit steht nicht der Geber Permanent in der Luft hängt.
Bitte auch den Gebertyp Inkl. Gewicht beachten und mit eigener Batterieversorgung.

Gruß 
trollmänchen


----------



## Taxidermist (25. März 2021)

trollmänchen schrieb:


> 2) Da es ein Innen Border mit Seewasserkühlung ist wird das Wasser direkt vor den Geber gepumpt.


Ist schon richtig, aber dann nimmt man einfach die andere Seite, also die wo kein Kühlwasser ausgestoßen wird.

Jürgen


----------



## moefoe (25. März 2021)

trollmänchen schrieb:


> Moinsen moe
> Ich gehe davon aus das ihr ein Echolot für Tiefenstrukturen  und Fischsicheln benutzen wollt.
> Bei dem Vorschlag den Geber hinten anzubringen kannst du das Geld gleich im Gulli versenken.
> (Störungen durch Kavitation = keine Sauberen Signalanzeigen)
> ...


Hallo Trollmänchen,

ich sehe, die Sache wird noch komplizierter.
Ich denke Mittschiffs ist aus zwei Gründen schwierig: Einen Saugnapf krieg ich nicht dran da schwer anzubringen, das Ding liegt ja im Wasser. Und eine Geberstange aus dieser Höhe, mal angenommen man bastelt sich eine Lösung, wird aufgrund der Hebelwirkung ziemliche Kräfte aushalten müssen. Wir fahren zwar nur mit 6-7 Knoten maximal, aber trotzdem hab ich langsam das Gefühl dass wir uns von unserer Intuition werden leiten lassen und das mit dem Echo leider nix wird... ich hab jetzt noch mal beim Verleih angeklopft was die dazu meinen.


----------



## moefoe (25. März 2021)

Also die Bordwand mitschiffs ist definitiv unter 1m (es leben die Dreisatzrechnung), das müsste mit einer 1,20 m Geberstange laufen oder?


----------



## Bertone (25. März 2021)

moefoe schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die ausführliche Antwort. Sowas hab ich schon befürchtet, ich glaube zum ausgiebigen basteln wird vor Ort die Zeit fehlen.
> Leider ist dieses zugegebenermaßen recht einfache Boot nicht mit Echo ausgestattet. Ist das einzige Teil das ich gefunden habe auf dem man ein paar Tage schlafen kann ohne das Budget zu sprengen...


Kurze Suche brachte 37er Bavaria für um die 1500 Euro/Woche. Der Skipper benötigt halt den SKS und das SRC, und ein wenig Segelpraxis wäre auch geschickt, ansonsten fährt man das Ding halt unter Motor. Echolot, wenn auch kein Fischfinder, definitiv an Bord.


----------



## moefoe (25. März 2021)

Bertone schrieb:


> Kurze Suche brachte 37er Bavaria für um die 1500 Euro/Woche. Der Skipper benötigt halt den SKS und das SRC, und ein wenig Segelpraxis wäre auch geschickt, ansonsten fährt man das Ding halt unter Motor. Echolot, wenn auch kein Fischfinder, definitiv an Bord.


Sks leider noch nicht vorhanden...


----------



## el.Lucio (25. März 2021)

Evtl. geht auch ne Balkonklammer für Sonnenschirme und nen teleskopierbarer Besenstiel als Echohalterung.


----------



## moefoe (26. März 2021)

el.Lucio schrieb:


> Evtl. geht auch ne Balkonklammer für Sonnenschirme und nen teleskopierbarer Besenstiel als Echohalterun



Da die Bordwand nicht zu hoch zu sein scheint probier ichs jetzt mit ner 1,20 m Stange... wird schon laufen. Aller Anfang ist schwer.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (9. April 2021)

Was spricht dagegen einfach ein Rohr mittels großer Schlauchschellen an die Badeleiter zu schrauben? Also praktisch ein Stück Rohr parallel zum senkrechten Aussenrohr der Badeleiter anbringen. Mit 3-4 Schlauchschellen hält das auf jeden Fall.
Dürfte doch so ziemlich die einfachste Lösung sein.


----------



## moefoe (10. April 2021)

Stimmt, unter Umständen kann man auch einfach die geberstange da dran klemmen.... ist mir gar nicht aufgefallen. Fragt sich nur ob das wieder mit dem Antrieb geht.


----------



## moefoe (2. August 2021)

Hallo Leute, um diesen Thread zum Abschluss zu bringen: Wir konnten die Geberstange an der Badeleiter anbringen, das Echolot hat perfekt funktioniert. Bilder siehe Anhang.


----------



## moefoe (2. August 2021)

Jetzt noch ein kleiner Reisebericht.

Unser Ziel war es, mit dem o.g. Capeador 36 von Port d´Andratx bis Port de Sollér zu fahren und zurück, dafür waren 5 Tage veranschlagt. Nebenher Schleppfischen und Grundfischen.
An Tag 1 nahmen wir das Boot in Empfang und brachten die Geberstange an, kauften Proviant und fuhren los Richtung Norden. Die Kiste war alt, aber irgendwie sympathisch. Da im Westen ein Gewitter vorbeizog und die See an der Nordküste ziemlich unruhig war, verbrachten wir den Nachmittag in einer geschützten Bucht. Der Wind frischte etwas auf, und einer der beiden hinteren kleinen Masten für das Sonnensegel machte plötzlich knacks... war wohl schon vorher angeknackst gewesen, aber egal, wir konnten den Schaden provisorisch reparieren und weiter gings... leider konnten wir nichts veritables fangen, aber wir waren ja auch noch nicht da wo wir hinwollten.
Abends fuhren wir dann in die Bucht von St. Elm ein, um dort zu übernachten und von dort am nächsten Morgen weiterzufahren. In der Bucht lagen jede Menge Boote, und als ich den Rückwärtsgang reinhaute um abzubremsen, beschleunigte der Eimer plötzlich! What the fuck? Mit Müh und Not konnte ich ein paar ankernden Booten ausweichen, dann kamen wir zum stehen und ankerten. Ein kurzes Telefonat mit dem Vermieter später: Wir sollten am nächsten Morgen zurück nach Port d´Andratx, sie würden das reparieren.

Tag2:
Morgens nach Port d´Andratx, irgendwann kam ein alter Knacker an Bord und fing an im Motorraum und am Gashebel rumzuschrauben. Wir wurden langsam nervös, denn das ging ja alles von unserer Urlaubszeit ab. Mittags verschwand der Gute um Ersatzteile zu holen, kam aber statt der versprochenen 45 Minuten zwei Stunden später wieder. Wo die Sonne scheint funktioniert halt nix. Der Vermieter reagierte ziemlich gleichgültig, gab uns aber um 16 Uhr eine kleinere Capeador um noch mal für 2,5 Stunden rauszufahren.
Zurück im Hafen war klar: Das wird nix mehr. Wir vereinbarten, dass wir noch mal auf dem Boot schlafen können und am nächsten Morgen eine Lösung gefunden würde. Abends haben wir uns dann ziemlich weggehackt und illegalerweise ein paar kleine Brassen aus dem Hafenbecken geholt.

Tag3:
Eine Stunde später als vereinbart wurden wir mit dem Schlauchboot an Land gebracht. Der Vermieter konnte oder wollte uns kein Ersatzboot besorgen, also cancelten wir den Vertrag und mussten nur einen Tag plus Benzin und Endreinigung zahlen. Zwar irgendwie fair, aber trotzdem war der Urlaub im Arsch.
Mit unserem ganzen Geraffel an der Hafenmole sitzend bemerkte Mitstreiter Nummer eins, dass er beim Übersetzen sein Handy verloren hatte. Also schnorchelten wir noch zwei Stunden danach, natürlich erfolglos. Der Trip begann langsam zur Farce zu werden. Nach einem Frühstück im Hafencafé buchten wir ein Apartement in Peguera, ziemlich deutsch, aber das war uns jetzt gerade recht. Dort angekommen wurde verzweifelt versucht noch was aus dem Urlaub rauszuholen. Boote waren alle vermietet. Unter Einsatz dutzender Telefonate konnten wir ein Mietauto organisieren, plus einen Big GAme Trip von s´Arenal aus, auf der Foramando. Der Kapitän hatte 4,9 Sterne bei Google, die Zeit war genau die richtige für dicke Thuns, der Urlaub schien gerettet.
Abends gingen wir auf die Felsen, angelten erfolglos und stürzten Weisswein runter. Ich verlor einen der Apartmentschlüssel, 50 Euro, scheiß drauf, war jetzt auch egal.

Tag 4:
Morgens den Mietwagen geholt, und ab nach Arenal. Kurz das Elend besichtigt, vorbei an den Ballermännern und Bierkönigen. Um 13 Uhr war Meeting mit der Foramando.
Das Boot war super, die Ausrüstung top, der Kapitän und sein Sailor machten den Job schon seit 30 Jahren und kannten sich bestens aus. Zudem gab es leckeres Essen an Bord und eine riesen Kühltruhe mit Bier und 1,5 Flaschen Rum. Der Käptn hatte Geburtstag, also langten wir alle kräftig zu... die Fahrt zu den Fishing Grounds bei Cabrera verging wie im Fluge, was auch an den 700 PS gelegen haben könnte.
Dann wurde geschleppt, getrunken, geschleppt, getrunken. Nichts biss an. Die letzten Tage wären die Tunas "crazy" gewesen begräftigte Miguel, aber heute war der Wurm drin. Keine Vogelschwärme, kein Biss. Er hing sogar noch eine Stunde extra dran, nichts. Passte zum Rest vom Urlaub. Auf dem Rückweg hielten wir noch an einem befreundeten Tauchboot, um noch ein paar Bier zu holen (wir hatten alles geleert), dann waren wir wieder an Land und gaben dem guten Mann seine 1000 Flocken.... soviel Pecht muss man erstmal haben.
Abends gaben wir uns natürlich wieder ordentlich die Kante.

Tag 5:
Mitstreiter 2 war am Vorabend gestürzt und nachdem der Kater sich gelegt hatte, war er sich zu 90 % sicher den Unterarm gebrochen zu haben (ist selber Unfallchirurg). Wir packten unseren Mist, setzten uns ins Auto und fuhren nach Port de Sollér, damit wir wenigstens einmal den Zielort gesehen hatten, und um etwas zu essen. Danach ging es an den Flughafen, Mitstreiter 1 ohne Handy, Mitstreiter 2 mit wahrscheinlich gebrochener Elle, was sich am nächsten Tag radiologisch bestätigte. Im Gepäck geplatzte Träume und keinen einzigen veritablen Fisch nach 6 Monaten Vorbereitung.

Mit Fug und Recht kann man sagen, es war ein Katastrophenurlaub. Aber es kommt noch besser: Zwei Tage nach Ankunft bin ich Corona-positiv. Das bei vollständiger Impfung (seit Februar). Vermutlich der Hinflug. Jetzt müssen ich und meine Familie 2 Wochen in Quarantäne... schöne Scheisse.


----------



## Wollebre (2. August 2021)

einfach nur geil.....
Die Résumé von der Geschicht


----------



## Dorschbremse (3. August 2021)

Uiuiuiui... Wirklich konsequent von A-Z ins Klo gegriffen - ihr seid echt zu bedauern! 

Na dann, auf baldige Genesung!  .... auch euren Portemonnaies


----------



## rhinefisher (3. August 2021)

Sehr sehr geil.....
So , oder so ähnlich, läuft bei mir auch zumindest jeder zweite Angelurlaub...
Aber dass wir hier nicht sofort an die Badeleiter gedacht haben, gibt mir doch zu denken...


----------



## moefoe (3. August 2021)

Keine_Ahnung schrieb:


> Was spricht dagegen einfach ein Rohr mittels großer Schlauchschellen an die Badeleiter zu schrauben? Also praktisch ein Stück Rohr parallel zum senkrechten Aussenrohr der Badeleiter anbringen. Mit 3-4 Schlauchschellen hält das auf jeden Fall.
> Dürfte doch so ziemlich die einfachste Lösung sein.


Der Kollege hier hat mich auf den Trichter gebracht. War tatsächlich das einzige, was im Urlaub funktioniert hat.


----------



## loete1970 (3. August 2021)

Shit happens, da ist ja alles in die Hose gegangen. Gute Besserung!


----------



## Krallblei (11. August 2021)

Ohje klinkt alles sehr ärgerlich. Hätte super in unseren Mittelmeerthreat gepasst.

Nächstes Mal wird es besser!!!


----------

